# Does 1 Cup Literally Mean 1 Cup Of Feed?



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry, I know this may sound like a dumb question. I am new to goats in a way, Ive had them before and have one now, but I never really went into depth learning about feeding practices and such. 

Now I want to learn as much as I can about healthy feeding pratices.

I have figured out that everyone has their own way of feeding and everyone knows what works for them. 

But I often see posts about feeding goat chow, or pellet feed that says 'I feed 1 *cup* of ~whatever~ to my goat". Im wondering if they mean a literal 1 cup, like a measuring cup, or just 1 *cup* of whatever they use to scoop out the feed with.

If I am feeding a pygmy doe, or other small sized goat, should I use a measuring cup to get the ration right?

My doe, like all goats I guess, LOVES her goat chow. I can give her 2 measuring cups full and she will hork it down and BEEEEEEEEGGGG for more, even after she cant see me! She has plenty of good quality hay and fresh water.

Am I not giving her enough, or am I supposed to give it to her more than once, or am I using the wrong tool to measure how much I am giving her?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 16, 2012)

I mean "1 cup" when I say one cup...as in measuring cup / 8 oz. dry. 

As to how much is enough, it really depends on YOUR goat....age, size, condition, dry, lactating, etc.

Some of my milkers eat 6-8 cups on the stand 2x a day and still look thin....so I give them extra alfalfa.
Some of my fatties get no grain and are still fat.

Just like humans, they have different metabolic rates and nutritional requirements based on what stage of life they're in.

I've found 1 cup 2x a day for minis and 2 cups 2x a day for standards to be a good starting point, but not a rule by any means.  You can start there and adjust up or down as needed.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 16, 2012)

I literally mean "1 cup" I do see 1 scoop a quite a bit, which is pretty much a useless discription of feeding, when there are differences in scoops.   

3 cups of most pelleted feeds that I have measured weighs right at 1lb.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 16, 2012)

IF your pygmy doe is not nursing/milking and is in good health, 2 measuring cups a day of GOAT grain should be enough.  If she is still growing and looks a little thin, then add another cup or feed twice a day for a while until she looks like she has put on a little more finish. 

May I ask?  "Is she by herself?  The only goat you have?  she could be lonely.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 16, 2012)

I would think that a dwarf goat would require much less grain than a 120 lb. Nubian doe.

And a lot of managing their weight comes with being able to look at them and see if they "look" too thin or too fat.

And this winter, my goats are getting lots of exercise and going out into the far pasture to feed. DH planted some wheat and rye grass last fall and it has sprouted and they are out there every day.  They can drink out of the big pond so they have water, sometimes the don't get back to the barn till just before dark.

We feed ours 2 cups in the am, 2 cups in the pm.  Thats 16 oz. twice a day.  I have some old plastic Tervis Tumblers with handles that lost their seal and they are perfect and measure exactly 16 oz....

Of course, they have hay and if they'll dig around in the woods, some brouse.  There is a man that cuts wood on our property, and when they hear the chain saw they come running....

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 16, 2012)

Pygmies do tend to be pudgy, esp. when not raising kids.  1c a day may be enough, but start w/ 1c morn and evening and see how it goes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 16, 2012)

My "scoop" for feed is a one cup measuring cup. So when I say "cup" I literally mean a measuring cup.


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2012)

Also keep in mind that measurements like cups, scoops, and spoons are not a good way to measure feed/grain.
The best way is to weigh the product. 
One cup of your feed may/will weigh different than one cup of another persons feed.   

Lets say you feed a 1/2 cup twice a day and I feed a 1/2 cup twice a day, now lets say a 1/2 cup of your feed weighs 4 oz. and a 1/2 cup of my feed weighs of my feed weighs 5 oz. 
In one day you would be feeding 2 oz less than I am, that's 45.625 lbs less I would be a year or 7% protein less than I am if both feeds are 16% protein.    

If your feed is 3 oz. per 1/2 cup and mine is 5 oz per 1/2 cup then you would be feeding 91.2499 lb less feed than I would be a year or 14% less protein less than I am if both feeds are 16% protein.

Chris


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

Chris said:
			
		

> Also keep in mind that measurements like cups, scoops, and spoons are not a good way to measure feed/grain.
> The best way to weigh the product. One cup of your feed may/will weigh different than one cup of another persons feed.
> 
> Chris


Good point


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You.


Chris


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Chris    I've seen ya around BYC, havent I?  Your writing style looks familiar  

Ok, so sounds like it really is a measuring cup I should be using, I will weigh it out later... 

My doe Sophie is currently alone. Her friend died very recently after a 2 week battle to save her. Its only been a few days. Since I am not 100% sure what killed Ellie, I am doing some cleaning and sanitizing of the goat area to make sure it is safe to bring a new goat or two in. I am also waiting a few days to be sure Sophie is not showing any signs of illness. 

I go out and spend time with her at least 3 or 4 times a day to help ward off loneliness, I also have horses in the pasture connected to her pen.
I am looking for a new friend for her right now- its hard because I am still hurting over the loss of Ellie, but I know Sophie needs companionship.
I am thinking about getting 2 doelings and having 3 goats all together. 

I am also not sure if Sophie is pregnant. She was sold to me as bred and due to deliver this month, but, she isnt showing any signs yet, so Im not sure. I dont think she is, but I am trying to be considerate of the fact that she could be. If she is, I dont think she will be delivering for 2 or 3 months. She has a big belly on the right side, no real udder development (I thought she did at one point, but it hasnt grown in 2 weeks) but she is hungry all the time. I dont see or feel any baby movement, but I dont really know what Im feeling for, especially if she is very early in pregnancy. She was penned with a smaller pygmy buck when I bought her December 28th, 2011.

So, about 1 cup of goat chow a day, once a day, or 1 cup in the AM and 1 cup in the PM? I know she sure loves it!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> Hi Chris    I've seen ya around BYC, havent I?  Your writing style looks familiar
> 
> Ok, so sounds like it really is a measuring cup I should be using, I will weigh it out later...
> 
> ...


Do you live any where near Arkansas I have a ND wether that is 6 months that I like to place. I have all full size goats now.


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2012)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> Hi Chris    I've seen ya around BYC, havent I?  Your writing style looks familiar
> 
> Ok, so sounds like it really is a measuring cup I should be using, I will weigh it out later...
> 
> ...


That would be me, 

We feed dry does 3/4 lb of feed per head per day and all the hay they want, now non milking pregnant does will get up to 1 lb of feed per head per day and all the hay they want.

I weigh all my feed.


Chris


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 16, 2012)

AutumP- No, we live in Ca


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> AutumP- No, we live in Ca


Oh well I tried, I have family in California


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 16, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> pridegoethb4thefall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I sure do appreciate it!!   Goat folks are good folks, arent they?!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so


----------

